# Welche AndroidDevice zum Entwickeln von Spielen?



## k3ltis (4. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gern ein Spiel von mir auf Android portieren. Mit den AVD's komme ich aber nicht wirklich weiter, weil die FPS zu niedrig sind.

Ich suche jetzt ein Smartphone, das ich zum testen der Anwendung verwenden kann.

Folgendes sind die Bedingungen:


mindest SDK 8
bis SDK 18
ausreichend CPU zum spielen
GPU mit OpenGL ES Unterstützung
Budget bis 150€ (ungern mehr)

Ich bin nicht an einem Vertrag interessiert. Ich will nur meine Anwendungen problemlos testen können!

Kann mir jemand ein Gerät empfehlen, das diesen Bedingungen gerecht wird?

lg
k3ltis


----------



## Tecwan (5. Okt 2013)

Also Geräte-Kauf-Empfehlungen wird dir hier mit gutem Gewissen niemand geben können.

Trotzdem folgender Vorschlag:
Auf welchen Geräten wird das Spiel voraussichtlich laufen, welche Geräte werden es hauptsächlich nutzen?
Suche nach einer Statistik, und dann kannst du schauen, welche Geräte in Frage kommen.
Zusätzlich kannst du natürlich nach dem Preis schauen. Du kannst für 100 EUR durchaus ein neues, aber
nicht mehr brandneues Phone kaufen.
Oder über ebay ein gebrauchtes, das früher deutlich mehr gekostet hat.
Denk an deine Zielgruppe: Kinder/Jugendliche haben zwar meist relativ aktuelle Geräte, aber in der Breite
eben nicht die Top-Modelle, sondern solide Zweite-Reihe-Geräte.
Ein anderer Punkt ist dann zB auch die Speicherausstattung oder die Bildschirmgröße und Auflösung. Ein Spiel
kann auf einem 3.7 Zöller in MDPI-Auflösung mit einem 800 MHz-Prozessor und 512 MB Hauptspeicher durchaus
ähnlich flott laufen wie auf einem HDPI-Gerät mit 1 GHz-Prozessor und 1GB. Oder auch unbrauchbar sein (zu
kleiner Screen, Ruckler, schlechte Reaktion auf User-Eingaben...)

Letzlich musst du dich wohl doch durch Testberichte wühlen, wo Stärken und Schwächen liegen - wobei zB.
hoher Stromverbrauch und geringe Akkulaufzeiten für die Entwicklung eher unwichtig sind - ein leicht
anzuschließendes USB-Kabel, das nicht bei der Bedienung im Weg sein darf, hingegen nicht.


----------



## dzim (6. Okt 2013)

Der einfachheit halber such nach einem gebrauchtem Nexus-Gerät - zur not findet man da auch noch $ltere Android-Versionen, aber grundsätzlich ist die Nexus-Reihe ja eigentlich nicht nur als "Flagschiff"/Referenz von Google gedacht, sondern eben als Entwicklergerät. Und bei einem gebrauchten, denke ich mal, bist du an der richtigen Stelle. Wenn du hier ein älteres (Galaxy Nexus) nimmst und dein Spiel da gut läuft, denke ich bist du genügend gerüstet... Aber das ist nur meine Meiniung.


----------

